# Camo dipping issues



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

I ordered my film and activator, primed my parts, but when I dipped them the film would melt off the switch plates. I tried less activator, more activator and the temps of the water have been 75, 80, 83, and 90. I just tried 90 this morning and it seemed to take longer to start to "melt away", question is should I continue to go up in water temp? I didn't see much difference in the 75,80 and 83... so leads me to think I should go up. any help would be great! 

From peoples experience does it seem that the water temps may differ from manufacturers of film?


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't know the first thing about it.... But is there a number on the products? Maybe you can get some help from the manufacture. Don't know how many dippers will help you on here.... Just saying.

Good luck
Aaron


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, the company I ordered it from has you sign a release b/c you are not a vendor and it is for private use, and that includes tech support, unless there is a problem with the product itself.


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

Doesn't sound like an activator problem, water temps are good around 75-80 - how long are you leaving it sit in the water, and how long are you letting the activator sit?


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

your supposed to let it sit in the water for a mintue or so when your done..Are you pulling it right out?


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

I leave it sit on the water for 1 minute, then I apply the activator, wait for another 15-20 seconds (long enough to grab the part, position it and get ready to dip). After I dip I move the part gently back and forth fro about 20 sec then remove it in a "U" motion opposite the way I inserted it. I will try to keep it under the water longer to see if that helps. Does this sound about right?

Thank sfor all the replies, what I noticed from watching the MYDIPKIT videos is that the film seemed "thin/crackely" if that makes sense. Mine (purchased from TWN) seems to have a different type (possibly thicker) backing. I raised the temp to 95 deg yesterday and it worked for the first time. Weather prevented me from doing another test to verify the results, but will try again tonight to see how it goes. 

Any other tips on how to do things would be great also. (areas to mask off, things not to do, ect)


----------



## deerless (Jan 16, 2010)

check out icemans videos on this


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

The hardest part is the trial and error. You usually want to mask off all holes - because the water flows in. (Either stretching, or leaving an unwanted effect on pattern) You'll get a feel for it though, keep it up!


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

TorqueFlip said:


> The hardest part is the trial and error. You usually want to mask off all holes - because the water flows in. (Either stretching, or leaving an unwanted effect on pattern) You'll get a feel for it though, keep it up!


I am learning more every time I do it! This is like golf, frustrating at points but when you have a "almost" great shot you want to keep going! I dipped an owl call (turkey locator) last night. Masked off the inside, used a hanger as a handle to assist in the dip and it came out "almost" perfect! What realized, learned, was when the film was wrapping around the call, the wire hanger broke the film at the top of the call separating the film on the water. So when I lowered the call the last little bit it left a "v" void on the call (both upper and lower parts). Didn't look too bad but not good enough to "show off" LOL, but I didn't realize what was going on until after I dipped th elower half, so I couldn't correct my mistake...that's the way it always happens doesn't it!

Thanks for all the encouragment and tips.

Here are a couple I have come up with so far: MORE ARE WELCOMED and KEEP them coming! If I can get enough I will post a video to help others!

1. Use a little fish net $1.00 each (with fine mesh) to help skim the remaining ink out of the way/water so it doesn't interfere with the next dip, keeping the water cleaner.
2. Use old wine corks to plug holes or use as hand holds to help rotate or manuver part (putting one on each end of scope then tape in place like corn holders) then you can rotate the scope or tubular object more easily.
3. Drill hole in tub and "cork/plug' it at bottom to drain water (i'm doing it outside not in a garage) to drain some of the water and refill with a pitcher of water to keep water fresh with out too much activator in it and so i don't have to carry a big bin back and forth.
4. practice with similar object dipping in the water (no film) to see what the best way would be and what issues you may have before you use the film (learned that from above)
5. Some films may require different water temps (depending on vendor) my water temp is 90-95 deg
6. You can buy qt and gal of activator seperatly and can use good spray bottle (mister)or what I did, buy a refillable/rechargable aerosol can (recharges with air compressor) AWSOME!


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

Please provide any tip/tricks ALL are welcome and a list will be compiled....

THX


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Iceman has a great video tutorial on youtube have you seen it? May be a good place to start.


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

I think so. It is part one and part 2 right. What they used for MYDIP kit site right, just edited? (I'm at work and can't check to verify)


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe you are correct.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

There is a topic on the forums under the manufactorers . Keep us posted dont give up....


----------



## dmdshooter (Jun 3, 2007)

psefan said:


> There is a topic on the forums under the manufactorers . Keep us posted dont give up....


Thanks, I will look into that. I have watched ICEMANS vid and they are great and is what helped me make my decision to try this out. I have found it difficult to find much info on the "tricks" to doing this, so i am going to try to annotate what issues I have found and things I did to correct/over come the obstacles/issues. I figured that AT'ers have helped me with so many things that maybe I can try to give a little in return!

Thanks everyone! I will try to get some pics up soon when the weather calms down (I have to do it outside, I closed in my garage and it is now part of the house and the activator is strong!)


----------



## wellingtontx (Jun 8, 2010)

Post pics !


----------



## deerless (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe you can pm iceman? If he cannot personally help you maybe he can shed some light on who you could possibly contact that can help .


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

It works best if you can dip about 4 hours after spraying base coat. If it dries for too long the film has a hard time sticking to it. 

You are painting with a primer, then base coat, right? If not, there is nothing for the film to stick to.


----------

